# Lopsided Macarons - French Method



## Koffeekrisp (Jun 12, 2019)

Hi, I am having serious trouble with my macarons forming nice feet except on one side, which always sticks. I have tried dozens of times, tried various oven temperatures, placing them to dry in various conditions with no breezes to dry one side of the cookie, vent on and vent off in the oven. I pipe them at 90 degrees and the shells are lovely, smooth and round. But they always bake lopsided and each one sticks on different sides, not just one side. Any help would be so appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

Sounds like perhaps your oven has a problem with heating evenly. Is it a gas or electric oven? 

If its electric, have you tried placing a shallow tray of water between the macarons and the bottom filament?


----------



## Baker Beach (Dec 22, 2017)

I never had lopsided feet with the French method, but recently switched to the Italian and had a TERRIBLE time with lopsidedness. I tried so many things and what finally worked was to turn my baking pans upside down and bake on the bottom so that there is no rim to reflect heat. I also double pan them (both pans are upside down). You could give it a try and good luck-- macarons can be so finicky, but they are so worth it


----------

